# Up and over... Lucky Lucky Lucky.(pics)



## J Hartman (Aug 5, 2014)

So what you can't see is how the river turns, I'm standing on the bank and behind me the river makes two 90 degree turns, difficult to maneuver in a boat at around 40 mph. We bumped the submerged log that you see in the picture, and slid up it to the knot showing above water, the force pushed us both out of our seats. We are now running WFO with no driver. Both of us in the floor. The boat hits the stump in front of the log hanging from the bank, UP and OVER we went. The boat sank and it was a long walk back to civilization. I tore my shoulder, it was rough. We were both lucky not to have any major injury.

moral of the story. WEAR YOUR KILL SWITCH AND LIFE VEST. It can happen to anyone at any time.

Not the greatest of pictures, but i did just go on an Evil Knievel boat ride. so I was a little shaken up.


----------



## J Hartman (Aug 5, 2014)

If you look at the log pictures, you can see the "fresh" wood where we went over it.


----------



## Seth (Aug 5, 2014)

That oughta buff out! :LOL2: 

Glad you guys didn't get hurt worse.


----------



## Dark3 (Aug 5, 2014)

Gotta think safety out there. I learned my lesson hard too. Once I hit a rock barely above surface I couldnt see due to a chop. I hit it at around 20-25 and I felt that force that threw you out of your seats. You slow down QUICK. My young kids flew over the bow and underneath the boat toward the prop. Thank god they were completely unharmed but ever since then I feel like wearing two kill switches because in the chaos of someone under the boat things get a bit confusing. Its much easier to just yank your wrist to disolve the situation. To this day I am super nervous when WOT if there is a good chop cuz it can hide things on the surface


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 5, 2014)

Poop happens. I actually think some boats should have seat belts. I can't see how you being on the floor is any safer than tied into the seat if something bad happens.

Looks fixable, cut the rear seat free and a couple hours hammer and dolly work to get the metal back in shape. Weld and seal. Might have to graft some new skin around where the truck belled the metal.


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 5, 2014)

It's something river rats must live with. I swear it happens faster on the river than on flatwater. Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## J Hartman (Aug 5, 2014)

the boat was totaled by insurance, and a new one is on route. The engine was ok, all it did was bend the steering (arm?) and I had to get a new teleflex cable.


----------



## J Hartman (Aug 5, 2014)

oh, and for the record this isn't my boat, lol. This is a guy i went fishing with. ( I WASN'T DRIVING EITHER ) I was the passenger.


----------



## Chewie (Aug 5, 2014)

I bet that was a hell of a ride! :shock: Glad you guys are ok.


----------



## Tbradley (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey man, weren't you in a boat crash last summer? Was this the same guy? Good to hear nobody was hurt bad!


----------



## whitetailhntr (Aug 5, 2014)

What's the size/model of that boat?


----------



## Chewie (Aug 5, 2014)

Tbradley, yes I was, I was only doing around 25 or so still hurt like hell. Had shoulder surgery and still have a lump in my leg from that damn rock.


----------



## J Hartman (Aug 6, 2014)

The boat was an alweld 1652j


----------



## Tbradley (Aug 6, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362458#p362458 said:


> J Hartman » 57 minutes ago[/url]"]The boat was an alweld 1652j


 
Didn't you have a crash last summer? You guys gonna have to slow down, LOL!! How's your motor coming along? I know you had problems I think with the ECU and a cylinder dropping out?


----------



## J Hartman (Aug 6, 2014)

Lol.... maybe it was me. Maybe not.  I got the motor squared away. Runs life a top now that it has a new emm. I need someone who can weld to help me fabricate some things. Know any good welders in our area. For aluminum of course.


----------



## J Hartman (Aug 6, 2014)

I would like to add that any boating incident I've ever been in, I was not captain.


----------



## J Hartman (Aug 6, 2014)

I would like to add that any boating incident I've ever been in, I was not captain.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 6, 2014)

How did he get the boat back to the trailer?


----------



## J Hartman (Aug 6, 2014)

There was a bean field on one side where the bank wasn't too steep, Drove through the bean field and down to the river, was able to hook it up with a strap and get it out.


----------



## Djknyork (Aug 6, 2014)

Glad everyone was ok... And thanks for sharing because I needed a reminder to wear my kill switch


----------



## hotshotinn (Aug 7, 2014)

To bad that happened there.I am wondering about the horse power you are running?


----------



## J Hartman (Aug 7, 2014)

2013 yammie 90/65


----------

